# MMI center knob wont work even after replacing comtroller



## raverhaze69 (Apr 17, 2006)

Has anyone ever experienced this? My center main knob stopped working so i purchased another controller. Had it replaced and the knob on the new controller doesnt work either? Can someone shed somelight on this? Could it be a coincidence that both knobs dont work or could it be that something else is broken? Any feedback would help thanks.


----------



## raverhaze69 (Apr 17, 2006)

Bump


----------

